# Upgrade



## A-Lien (30. Oktober 2001)

also ich wollt zu weihnachten meinen uralten 350er mal auf n besseres system aufrüsten. dachte da an einen 850er duron, nun fehlt mir aber ein passendes mainboard.

kann mir einer von euch eins empfehlen was gut ist aber trotzdem nicht allzu teuer(nicht über 300 dm)ist bzw wo ich mir tests von maindboards ansehen kann??


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

Eine Seite auf der du Hardwaretests findest ist http://www.de.tomshardware.com/ . Du kannst ja hier mal nachsehen wenn dir ein Board empfohlen wird.
Ich sehe aber ein Problem auf dich zukommen: Wenn du schon am Board sparst und somit wahrscheinlich zu einem qualitativ minderwertigem greifen wirst wirst du kaum ein stabiles System bekommen. Das Board ist *die* Schlüsselkomponente im PC! Ich würde hier nicht sparen. Außerdem ist ein 850er Duron doch eher ein alter Hut. Ich weiß nicht was es bringt sich derart überholte Hardware neu zu kaufen. An deiner Stelle würde ich schaun dass ich etwas mehr Geld zusammenbringe und mir einen komplett neuen kaufen. Denn die Teile aus einem 350er kannst du in einem modernen PC nicht mehr gebrauchen.

Trotzdem mal ein paar Empfehlungen von Toms Hardware Guide:
Ich habe nach Sockel A, SD RAM PC 133 und Preis < 300 Mark gesucht.
Du kannst dir das Ergebnis ja selbst ansehen:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/Tdb/...=9&profile=x&price=300&profi=1&ide=x&config=0


----------



## A-Lien (30. Oktober 2001)

hmm erstmal danke für den tipp, ich überleg mir nochmal ob ich mir vielleicht doch etwas mehr Mhz zulege,aber mehr als 1000 mark wollt ich doch nicht ausgeben weil ich ja jetzt nicht gerade der hardcore spiele zocker bin dem es um jedes zehntelframe mehr geht.

und wieso sollte ich meine alten komponenten nicht mehr benutzen können?? das ich ne neue grafikkarte brauch is mir klar,aber meine festplatte,den brenner,das cd laufwerk,die soundkarte,die isdn karte und meine netzwerkkarte kann ich doch eigentlich weiterhin locker verwenden.


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

Mehr MHz würde ich dir aufgrund der geringen Preisunterschiede dringend empfehlen. Der Sprung vom 850er zum 1000er Duron ist bei kmelektronik (http://www.kmelektronik.de) nur 50 DM. Wenn du nochmal 25 DM raufpackst kriegst du schon nen 1 GHz Thunderbird. Das würde ich dir empfehlen. Dafür brauchst du dann einen guten Kühler. Da viele Kühler bis 1.2 GHz freigegeben sind würde ich einfach mal so einen nehmen, da ein wenig mehr Kühlung der CPU kaum schaden wird. Hier habe ich beim K&M z.B. den TAISOL gesehen, der 70 DM kostet. Als Mainboard käme dann z.B. das ASUS A7V133C in Frage. Es ist bis 1.2 GHz zugelassen und basiert auf dem VIA KT 133A Chip. Kostenpunkt: 240 DM. Da der alte RAM zu langsam für den PC ist brauchst du da auch neuen. Interessant ist hier folgendes Angebot: PC 133 Infineon CL2, 256 MB für 75 DM. Kauf dir nur Markenspeicher, da es sich bei den Preisunterschieden nicht lohnt Billigprodukte herzunehmen. Für das ganze muss jetzt nur noch ein gute Tower her. Für einen ATX Tower mit 300 Watt Netzteil darfst du jetzt nochmal 120 - 200 Mark rechnen. Je nachdem ob du Wert auf ein besonderes Design legst oder nicht. Wert auf ein gutes Netzteil solltest du unbedingt legen.
Das was ich dir jetzt hier aufgezählt habe würde bei K&M mit 256 MB RAM und einem Tower für 150 DM 780 Märker kosten. Also durchaus in deinem Limit. Dir bleiben dann noch 220 Mark für eine Grafikkarte übrig. Eine GeForce MX kriegst du dafür locker. 
Diese Kombination ist nicht auf Kompatibilität und Stabilität geprüft!

Als ich gesagt habe dass du deine alte Hardware nicht weiterverwenden kannst ging es mir primär um die Grafikkarte. Eine alte Graka kann gern mal Ärger machen.
Mit den anderen Komponenten ist das so ne Sache. Einen Brenner kannst du natürlich locker weiter hernehmen. CD ROM braucht man mit nem Brenner eigentlich eh nimmer. Deine Festplatte ist sicher nicht die größte, also wäre da ein Upgrade angebracht. Man kann nie genug Speicherplatz haben.
Die Soundkarte ist so ne Sache. Da du anscheinend kaum spielst ist die nicht so wichtig. Wenn es aber eine ISA-Karte ist würde ich die rauswerfen - ganz abgesehen davon dass es wohl kaum Mainboards mit Sockel A und ISA-Slot geben wird. Ich würde mir in nen vernünftigen PC aber auch eine vernünftige Soundkarte reintun.
Wenn du eine 10/100 MBit Netzwerkkarte hast spricht da nichts dagegen die weiterzuverwenden. Würde ich auch machen.
Austauschen musst du aber den Tower, da du einen ATX-Tower brauchst. Und einen AT-Tower zu ATX umbauen würde ich einfach mal sein lassen. Das Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade perfekt für den neuen PC. Und selbst wenn es den packt würde ich sicherheitshalber auf 300 Watt gehen. Ein schwaches Netzteil ist eines der miesesten Dinge in einem schnellen PC.


----------



## A-Lien (30. Oktober 2001)

ui danke das du dir solche mühe gibst 

kann ich bei toms hardwaresite auch sehen ob die sachen die du mir genannt hast kombatible sind??


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von A-Lien _
> *ui danke das du dir solche mühe gibst
> *


Hehe, ich sollte vorhin eigentlich Wirtschaft lernen, aber ich hatte 0 Bock drauf. Da war mir das grad recht. Außerdem ist so war einie meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen   .

Ob die kompatibel sind kann man leider nicht sehen. Dass CPU, Mainboard und Markenspeicher zusammenpassen kann man mal voraussetzen. Probs kann es immer geben, vor denen bist du nie gefeit. Wenn du aber ein gutes Board hast wirst du damit weniger Ärger haben als wenn du ein billiges nimmst.
Wenn du immer die neuesten Treiber installierst und dich ein wenig um dein System kümmerst (darunter verstehe ich nich wöchtentliches formatieren!) sollte es eigentlich stabil laufen. Aufgrund der Hardwareunterstützung würde ich dir dann noch dringend zu Win2k raten.

Am ehesten kriegt du Probleme wenn du einen schwachen Lüfter hast oder wenn dein Netzteil zu schwach ist. Das sind Binsenweisheiten, aber leider denken zu viele ned dran.

Wenn du dir hochwertige Komponenten kaufst hast du selten Probleme. Versuch danach zu handeln, dann wird das schon gehen.


----------



## A-Lien (30. Oktober 2001)

also mit hardware hatte ich eigentlich noch nie probs ausser so interrupt probs.
aber ich nehm an wenn man einigermaßen auf markenware achtet sollte eigentlich alles glatt gehen.

300v sollten für das netzteil reichen oder??


----------



## Moartel (31. Oktober 2001)

Probleme mit Interrupts solltest du mit PCI-Karten nicht haben. Eigentlich müssten die sich Interrupts teilen.

Also wenn bei mir 300 reichen reichen sie in deinem PC wohl auch. Ich hab ein wenig mehr drin als du. Die Stärke eines Netzteils misst man aber in Watt und nicht in Volt


----------



## A-Lien (31. Oktober 2001)

ups, ja da hast du wohl recht, aber physik war noch nie meine stärke


----------

